

On the business of literature - Richard Nash - kickingvegas
http://www.vqronline.org/articles/2013/spring/nash-business-literature/

======
ivan_ah
Very good article. Long but definitely worth reading for the historical
context it brings.

quote: "The business of literature is blowing shit up."

